# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene pelene i linkovi za narudžbu 3

## Tiwi

:Smile:    kak ste super!!  Sve me prsti škakljaju ali ništa od naručivanja do iza nove.. do tada vas čitam i kao da sam i ja kliknula "naruči" .

*momtobe* SB aio za Hanu naruči Large   :Wink:  

Mi smo dobili jednu prekrasnu narančastu pod bor od divne nam i drage prijateljice pahuljice . Jako nam je dobra, nije nam mala ni velika, već taman, super upija niš ne curi i tučem se po glavi jer sam nedavno u panici jednu prodala jer sam mislila da mu je mala   :Rolling Eyes:  

Inače, SB su prekrasne pelene   :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Tiwi, kako je lijepa!

Cekana, ja imam 11 pelena, pokupovat ću otprilike još 15-ak i imam namjeru  pokazati svoju spartansku disciplinu i ne kupiti ni jednu previše!

Baš me zanima hoću li uspjeti, a ako uspijem, treba me odlikovati
 :Grin:

----------


## cekana

> Cekana, ja imam 11 pelena, pokupovat ću otprilike još 15-ak i imam namjeru  pokazati svoju spartansku disciplinu i ne kupiti ni jednu previše!


  :Naklon:  

Btw. daj reci mi samo molim te, koje je značenje riječi  _previše_ u ovim riječnicima koje ja imam je iskinuta ta stranice  :Coffee:

----------


## svizac

9 PM ET znaci Eastern Time. Dakle ravnate se po 21:00 u istocno dijelu SADa iliti NY itd. To znaci kod nas u pon. u 3:00 ujutro.   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> 9 PM ET znaci Eastern Time. Dakle ravnate se po 21:00 u istocno dijelu SADa iliti NY itd. To znaci kod nas u pon. u 3:00 ujutro.


E sad si ih ubila u pojam!  :Laughing:

----------


## Tiwi

Baš me zanima koja će prva u 3 u noći kliknut buy   :Laughing:  

*Momtobe*  vidjet ćemo hoćeš li uspjeti. Ja više ne pokušavam. 

Evo baš sam sad rezervirala jednu slatku Patriku za mali rođendan (uvijek imam razlog)  :D

----------


## may

a jojjjj.....malo je reći ubila  :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Zašto ove pelene nema na sb site-u  :?

----------


## anjica

počela sam sanjati pelene   :Laughing:  
ceki zabranit čemo ti stavljanje linkova  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A ima je i na *Cottontail Baby*.

----------


## Tiwi

Nego TB hajde reci koje ćeš pocketice naručiti (ako već nisi) i otkuda   :Wink:  

Nedavno si nam se požalila da nemaš baš pocketica..

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nemam pojma, nijedne PUL pocketice mi se izgledom baš previše ne sviđaju. :/

----------


## Paula

> Mi smo dobili jednu prekrasnu narančastu pod bor od divne nam i drage prijateljice pahuljice . ...


A tek kako su lijepe one zelene. Ona tamnozelena nam je mrak   :Bouncing:

----------


## Olivija

Jel' tko probao  Slinki Minki ili obične Minki  ? Imaju oni i svoju  stranicu ...

----------


## anjica

Olivija Pingu ih je neki dan prodavala, a Paula kupila pa njih pitaj

----------


## cekana

E... da znaš sam ih danas gledala i nije bilo veličine za nas. Pala bi jedna sigurno... samo da je bilo Crazy Stripe   :Crying or Very sad:  pa smo se nekako morali utješiti ovom mekanom pelenicom i lijepim tots bots rainbow coverom  :Grin:   :D

----------


## anjica

ceki :D  :D

----------


## anjica

još malo pa će 21h :D  :D

----------


## mvolpe

joooooj mi smo imali ovaj rainbow, mraaak mi je bio....e da i on je nestao u bespucima HP putovajuci do rijeke  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## shogi

cekana  :No-no:

----------


## mvolpe

pardon putujuci do Rijeke

----------


## may

jao kuda ide ovaj svijet...ceki, ceki   :No-no:  
anjice, ne do 21 h nego do 3 ujutro...
ali znamo tko 'e de\urati... ja bih,ali mi mm spava pored kompa, pa...   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

Šta je ovo???

Nitko nije dežurao noćas?! Da čujem, što se naručuje   :Cekam:   :Coffee:  mislim, ove pocketice su zaista povoljne, to ne bi trebalo propustiti, nikako   :Grin:

----------


## Dia

tiwi i ja sam narucila aio narandastu  :D

----------


## coccinella

Ako nekoga zanima, kod Heather ima sniženje Rumpsica sa drukerima. 

Čeksa, klmama ti šalje posebne pozdrave!

----------


## cekana

Jel naručuje netko sb pocketice?

----------


## pikulica

Vi, ovisnice jedne..
Ja svako malo kliknem na neki link, pogledam pelenice i totalno pojma nemam otkud krenuti, što naručiti, tutlek...
Imam 3 pelenice, kamaris i nisam baš oduševljena , debele mu none pa ostaju otisci, sušim povremeno u sušilici pa se dio iznad čička zavrće i svašta nešto, kupili prije više mjeseci za probu, entuzijazam brzo splasnuo.
 Ima li nade da postanemo platnenopelenaši :?

----------


## Olivija

Ima, ima  :D sad će te dohvatiti naši gurui!

----------


## momtobe

Pikulica, ja mislim da je najpametnije kupiti od raznih vrsta pelena po jednu, i skužiti što vam najbolje paše!

----------


## pikulica

Je je brze ste,  :Love:  
Već sam pokušala naručiti po cekaninom linku, ali čini mi se nema opcije upisivanja zemjle izvan USA, što  da učinim upišem  ime zemlje u napomenu ili :? 
Thnx.
Nije vam lako s ovim početnicima...

----------


## pikulica

Momtobe, čitaš mi misli, počinjem!  :Wink:

----------


## momtobe

Naruči sa Swaddlebees:

http://swaddlebees.com/outletstore?P...4be918c40273c7

Ovako jeftine pelene se ne vide često!

Ma jeftinije je nego da si kupila u Zg neke domaće...

----------


## pikulica

Cure fala, naručila nekoliko komada za početak, nadam se da će biti ok... :D
Al, nećete mene u ovisnice lako, možda u kolekcionare...

----------


## kailash

Vidiš sviđa mi se ovo:
Razlikujemo skupine: a) ovisnici
                                  b) kolekcionari
 :Laughing:  

Ja sam zasad b)

Ali čini mi se da je tanka granica i da se lako poskliznuti iz b u a   :Grin:

----------


## Dia

fali ti c) potreba
tu se ja svrstavam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Olivija

Ovako ti je išao moj razvoj: prvo sam kupila 5 rabljenih Kamaris - tak da probam. Onda sam si htjela AIO jer mi se bebač strašno vrpolji pa sam kupila 5 Kooshies (malo preko 10 $ što stvarno nije puno za AIO). Onda mi se AIO svidio pa sam uzela još 6 bumGenius jer kao neću morati prtljati s veličinama, a i ostat će mi za drugo dijete (da umirim muža). Pa nisam mogla odoljeti ovima s veselim printevima, pa mi je još trebalo nešto klasike za laku noć... Onda sam se neko vrijeme držala na 18 kom, ali to je jaaaako na knap: pereš svaki drugi dan i paziš da ne popiški niti jednu preko reda. Morala sam to malo podebljati, pa je onda uletila Cekana s super cijenama Swaddlebees, pa neki seconds od FB.... I sad sam se uhvatila da surfam po australskim stranicama   :Laughing:  i sve mjerkam je'l se isplati dati 25 $ za BerryPlush... 

Ajd mi sad vi recite što sam:
a) ovisnica
b) kolekcionarka
c) luđakinja?

----------


## josie

ja mislim da je "kolekcionar" samo lijepa riječ koja opisuje "ovisnika", stoga se zovite kako hoćete, nikoga nećete zavarati  :Razz:

----------


## cekana

> i sve mjerkam je'l se isplati dati 25 $ za BerryPlush...


Isplati se draga, kako ne... za slikanje guze   :Laughing:  




> Ajd mi sad vi recite što sam:
> a) ovisnica
> b) kolekcionarka
> c) luđakinja?


Ti se draga, još uvijek tražiš?! - Ja sam neki dan priznala da sam kronično BOLESNA! Heroin je 0 bodova za ovo  8) [/quote]

----------


## momtobe

A što ćete vi ovisnice kad vam se dijete skine iz pelena?   :Grin:

----------


## slava

> A što ćete vi ovisnice kad vam se dijete skine iz pelena?


Ovo i mene zanima?? Ima li nade za hrvatski natalitet?  :Grin:

----------


## cekana

> A što ćete vi ovisnice kad vam se dijete skine iz pelena?


Još jedno dijete - zbog pelena!   :Razz:  

Pitaj coccinellu, kako je njoj bolno što Dorja ima pelenu samo noću   :Nope:

----------


## coccinella

Čeksa, skroz si luda!   :Laughing:  

O.K. Ja se nadam kad tad još jednom djetetu pa tako i guštanju u pelenama ispočetka.   :Grin:

----------


## kailash

Evo mene opet s pitanjem...vezano za SB...
ja nemam sušilicu a vidjela sam na burzi kako izgledaju oct kad se suše bez sušilice i kažu da postanu jako tvrde...sad se ustručavam naručiti...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Ima li ih još tko a da ih ne suši u sušilici?
I jako su mi slatke one NEWBORN ali ne kužim te njihove mjere, pa ne znam za koju je kilažu. Pa upomoć i za to. 

Hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## anjica

ja nemam sušilicu, a shogi je rekla da ih ona trlja pa joj to zamjeni sušilicu

----------


## slava

> Evo mene opet s pitanjem...vezano za SB...
> ja nemam sušilicu a vidjela sam na burzi kako izgledaju oct kad se suše bez sušilice i kažu da postanu jako tvrde...sad se ustručavam naručiti...  
> Ima li ih još tko a da ih ne suši u sušilici?
> I jako su mi slatke one NEWBORN ali ne kužim te njihove mjere, pa ne znam za koju je kilažu. Pa upomoć i za to. 
> 
> Hvala cure


http://annica.in-cyberspace.net/en/lbs_kg.html
http://annica.in-cyberspace.net/en/inch_cm.html

Tu nabrzaka preračunaš   :Kiss:

----------


## may

nemam sušilicu,a nemam ni oct, ali me to nije spriječilo da naručim   :Grin:  
takva ponuda se ne propušta... 8)

----------


## magriz

> Ajd mi sad vi recite što sam:
> a) ovisnica
> b) kolekcionarka
> c) luđakinja?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ti se draga, još uvijek tražiš?! - Ja sam neki dan priznala da sam kronično BOLESNA! Heroin je 0 bodova za ovo  8)


ima nas još koji se tražimo   :Razz:

----------


## Olivija

> cekana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


  :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

Nedostatak sušilice ipak me nije spriječio da i ja naručim SB oct  :Grin:

----------


## Dia

> Nedostatak sušilice ipak me nije spriječio da i ja naručim SB oct


ni mene   :Grin:

----------


## Mama Medo

jedva sam našla ovaj prastari topic... ali mi se čini najprikladniji...

dakle, u mojoj potrazi za pocketicama sam naletila na zanimljivu stranicu... naručila sam za probu... javim vam kakve su kad stignu (dry bees i haute seconds)

budući da kod nas nikako više nema FB i ostalih, a ove cijene su stvarno male.. ima i baby legsa i svašta!
nema baš neki ludi izbor veličina i boja, ali se može iskopati ponešto.

http://clothdiaperclearance.com/cata...p?category=447

s(kršitelj koda)ing za 1 pocketicu (bez inserta) 6,60, 
za 2 10,65
za 3 12,30
itd...

 :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Ne znam jeste li već naručivale s ove stranice, ali kako je funta sad baš malecka evo da podsjetim: 
http://www.babykind.co.uk/
Ima svega, ja sam, osim pelena, uzimala i bavarine, tetra pelene (prekrasne Little Eve), uloške za dojilje itd.

----------


## mis-pis

> Ne znam jeste li već naručivale s ove stranice, ali kako je funta sad baš malecka evo da podsjetim: 
> http://www.babykind.co.uk/


Koliko dodje s(kršitelj koda)ing? Otprilike, npr 5 pelena, s(kršitelj koda)ing =XGBP. I moze li se kupovati tax free (ili se kod njih na pelene ne placa porez)? 

A ME se ne moze iz Britanije narucivati, ili moze?
Jer nasla sam super stranicu za to.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Koliko dodje s(kršitelj koda)ing? Otprilike, npr 5 pelena, s(kršitelj koda)ing =XGBP. I moze li se kupovati tax free (ili se kod njih na pelene ne placa porez)?


Ne sjećam se točno, ali oko 3 funte (iako na njihovim stranicama piše 5). Mislim da kod njih nema poreza, ali kod nas ima pa su mene oderali porezom i carinom kad sam naručila 6 pelena i još neke sitnice (račun je bio nekih stotinjak funti). Tako sam zaključila da mi se više isplati naručivati 2 po 2 pelene jer me tako nikad ne oglobe, a poštarina nije nešto strašno velika.
ME ti se mislim najviše isplati naručivati direktno s njihovih stranica, isto po malo, tako da ti je s(kršitelj koda)ing 10 dolara (za narudžbu do 35 dolara), a neće te naša carina oglobiti. Ustvari, provjeri, tako je bilo kad sam ja zadnji put naručivala, ali tad su i sve pelene u njihovoj ponudi bile bijele, a sad... aaaaa jedva čekam drugu bebu   :Wink:

----------


## cekana

Kuži topica i mojih postova ovdje   :Laughing:  baš sam se nasmijala   :Heart:

----------


## Olivija

:Laughing:   A znaš da je mene skroz pustilo... Sad mi je samo bitna količina...   :Razz:

----------


## Nice

trebam pomoć gdje mogu naručiti bumgenius pelene ? nemogu naći nigdje ...

----------


## TeddyBearz

> trebam pomoć gdje mogu naručiti bumgenius pelene ? nemogu naći nigdje ...


http://www.jennifersclothdiaperbouti...re/Default.asp

http://www.cottontailbaby.com/

http://www.clothdiaperoutlet.com/

 :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

Koliko sam ja pri pameti (a možda više i nisam  :Laughing: ) BumGenius pelene se ne smiju prodavati kupcima izvan US, jer kompanija ima svoje prodavače za Evropu.
Osim ako je ta zabrana u međuvremenu ukinuta :?

----------


## Iva M.

Ja naručujem sa ove stranice http://www.kittykins.co.uk/cloth-nappies/
Poštarina bude koju funtu.

Prvo su rekli da ne mogu slati van UK, ali kad sam rekla da kod nas nema zastupnika šalju mi bez problema.

----------


## *vitica*

pozdrav, 

trebam malu pomoć oko narudžbe bella bottoms pelenica. naime, sve sam ukucala što me tražilo i na zadnje pay pal. e sad, nigdje mi ne piše kolika je poštarina (ili to dođe kasnije), a i nigdje ne piše da furaju u hrvatsku (a možda to sve piše, al ja nisam vidjela. mene frka bilo što prtljat s novcima pa izvisit. 
kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## -tajana-

Koliko se sjećam trebaš poslati mail šta bi naručila pa ti izračunaju poštarinu i onda uplatiš.

----------


## zeljka231

ja sam isto poslala mail koje bih pelene uzela i Faith mi je točno izračunala koliki je ukupan iznos pa sam to uplatila.

----------


## silki

naručivanje s bella bottoms stranice vrijedi samo za američane.
složi narudžbu i prije nego odeš na plaćanje kopiraj i pošalji faith mailom da ti izračuna s(kršitelj koda)ing.  odgovara promptno. 
faithcuminato@yahoo.com
iznos koji ti pošalje uplaćuješ direkt na njezin mail paypalom. pelene stižu 10ak dana od uplate.
imam super iskustva s njom i imamo cijelu hrpetinu njezinih pelena koje su nakon punih 13 mjeseci pranja i sušenja još uvijek u odličnom stanju.

----------


## *vitica*

hvala curke,

pelenice naručene!

jedva čekamo slijedeći tjedan

----------

